# Tivo Central with picture and sound?



## JLaamanen (Nov 11, 2007)

Seems to me you could have smaller (or translucent) Tivo Central with picture and sound (or just sound) so you could keep up with what you're watching while in Tivo Central.

Thanks
John


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

I vote for that too.


----------



## Angerphile (Nov 26, 2007)

It sounds like a good idea!  Though, it'd prob reduce speeds.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Not that I personally mind the idea, but working it so everyone would be happy with it wouldn't be easy. How many people have come here ranting that Tivo ruined a sporting event because it flipped automatically to live tv and they saw the score. This when they were watching it delayed. It is a very interesting idea though.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The PC software (Nero LiquidTV) has a little picture-in-picture of Live TV while you're in TiVo Central.


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

I agree - this would be nice as an option - but that's it - make it an option. Some people don't want to watch live TV or a recorded program while navigating the menus. Could be a toggle where you could pop in video or not.


----------



## rdclark (May 2, 2004)

I just recently got a TiVoHD (to go with my venerable Series 2) and sent the Motorola DVR back to Comcast.

Two things I liked better about the Moto:

1. PIP of "live TV" while in the "my DVR" interface. Exactly what this thread is talking about, already implemented by Moto.

2. A "space used" meter, in percent, right there on the DVR program list. 

The TiVo is of course better in every other way, but if Moto can do these two things...


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

rdclark said:


> I just recently got a TiVoHD (to go with my venerable Series 2) and sent the Motorola DVR back to Comcast.
> 
> Two things I liked better about the Moto:
> 
> ...


For #2, I don't know which way is better, but I think Tivo has made a conscious decision not to include the space meter. I think their vision is that automatically deleting the oldest recording (after the recently deleted ones and suggestions) makes the most sense and the user should not have to watch how much space is left. Right or wrong, I am just saying I don't think you'll ever see the space used.

Now, as for #1. Again, I don't know about Tivo Central having the PIP, but now that I think about it I wish the guide was PIP. I have never used a cable co DVR but I think the overlay they have right now is very poor for the guide.


----------



## kika2000 (Apr 20, 2009)

PIG is one of the thing I miss most with Tivo so I heartily agree.

The guide structure feels a little unfriendly if you watch a lot of live tv. My SA8300HDC is getting alot more use than I expected post - Tivo purchase.

If people have a problem with accidentally seeing something they don't want to see, then I vote for optional on/off.


----------



## JLaamanen (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for comments..
Makes me think I might not be as crazy as I sometimes think 
Didn't know about other DVR options.
John


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Well ask and you shall receive. Although if it happens to you note that your Tivo is most likely going to reboot shortly thereafter. This has happened a couple of times where it stays on live TV for a couple of minutes. Sometimes it reboots sometimes it doesn't, but it obviously isn't supposed to happen.


----------



## floaridar (Aug 20, 2009)

hi, my cable company gave me a motorola hd set top cable box. i looked at the back of it and it has ieee-1394 ports as well as a usb on the front.

what can i do with these. i was hoping of some way connecting it to my pc and using it as a dvr ?

thanks,


----------

